# Dalla Corte Mini restoration



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

So after getting some advice on a machine that heats up quickly, and subsequently failing to get one, I recently picked up an older Dalla Corte Mini.









It does "work", however looking inside there are signs of scale and the vacuum breaker is leaking steam in to the machine during warm up, stops when fully warmed up.









There is also an unpleasant smell from the steam. I left the steam running in to a pint glass and it yielded this:









I plan on stripping it all down to have the chassis powder coated. While the boiler and pipes are removed, what's the recommended approach to descale the parts, can they be soaked in a solution? I read @DavecUK's old Dalla corte mini review and it suggests the boiler is stainless steel. Should this be descaled differently than the copper pipes? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

fatwhite said:


> So after getting some advice on a machine that heats up quickly, and subsequently failing to get one, I recently picked up an older Dalla Corte Mini.
> 
> View attachment 38829
> 
> ...


 She's a beauty! 🔥


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't remember might have been nickel plater copper or they could have changed it. Vac breaker sounds normal unless there's loads of steam

That looks like water plus descale, hard to get it out without boiler removal. Dip finger, taste and spit. See if it's acidic, you only need slightest amount, shouldn't kill you, just rinse mouth out. Nice little machine.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Joe shorrock said:


> She's a beauty! 🔥


 Thanks!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

What a great little machine. I know nothing about it apart from what I've just skim read in Dave's document but it's certainly a handsome thing.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Can't remember might have been nickel plater copper or they could have changed it. Vac breaker sounds normal unless there's loads of steam
> 
> That looks like water plus descale, hard to get it out without boiler removal. Dip finger, taste and spit. See if it's acidic, you only need slightest amount, shouldn't kill you, just rinse mouth out. Nice little machine.


 @DavecUK thanks! Not to everyone's taste but I like the mini looks.

Ah ok, the review model said stainless steel so I just assumed mine would be the same. Given I'm going to have the boiler and pipes removed, would you recommend soaking them all in a bucket? If so, do you have a preferred descaling solution? Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends how bad it is..


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Depends how bad it is..


 Yeah fair enough. I'll start taking it apart this weekend and see what state it's in then 👍


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> What a great little machine. I know nothing about it apart from what I've just skim read in Dave's document but it's certainly a handsome thing.


 @catpuccino thanks. From what I've read they're a bit "Marmite", but I'm with you, handsome machines.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I liked it a lot when I reviewed it, very small, you couldn't see temperature but that didn't really matter just turn the little knob until it tastes right. Nice brewgroup/boiler and the steaming was good. Inside very clever how the giemmie box was hidden away. Can't remember if there was a steam off switch without going back to the review, don't think there was. That would be a mod I would immediately fit. Probably a 3 position front on/off switch thinking about it. Off, brew on, steam & brew on.

As for the boiler being steel I am sure I put a question mark in the document about that as I was not certain....It wasn't mine so I didn't want to deeply scratch an area of the boiler to check.

Interestingly I wondered if you got the old review machine, but checking my archive I can see you didn't. The original pump was a fluid o tech mono 55W and they fed the expansion valve output back to the inlet  if you ever wanted to put the right pump back in.

I'm not sure if yours is an earlier or later model than mine, the button panel was very slightly different on the one I had as were the numbers on the temp dial.

The review unit was a 2007 build...I just checked my records and photo archives for the review..I also remember it was quite an expensive machine compared to many others at the time....which was why it didn't sell very well.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Can't remember if there was a steam off switch without going back to the review, don't think there was. That would be a mod I would immediately fit. Probably a 3 position front on/off switch thinking about it. Off, brew on, steam & brew on.


 There wasn't on the older models, the newer ones had it though:









Given we mostly have milk based drinks, it's probably not worth it for us. To be honest, it's not something I'd know how to do anyway!



DavecUK said:


> Interestingly I wondered if you got the old review machine


 That's one of the first things I looked for when I read the review haha!


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

So I've started to strip the machine down:


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice machine. It is unusual to see a boiler mounted like that.

It is a clever way of doing things to keep the machine compact.


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

The pipes and fittings looks pretty clogged with scale:

  

I think the boiler looks ok?


----------



## fatwhite (Nov 25, 2018)

Looking for some help:



How do I remove the heating element, it is *STUCK*!?


I guess I need a new tool?... I can't get to the pressure relief valve nut


Descaling, any recommendations?


I've squashed the thread on the t-piece fitting 😥, can these be easily purchased anywhere?


Thanks


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

fatwhite said:


> Thanks!


 Where you buy it?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

fatwhite said:


> Looking for some help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe you might be able to find the t-piece fitting at RS website. I do remember buying an elbow fitting for a Gaggia from there.

For the copper parts I usually use citric acid, 10 % about 50-60 deg C. Does the job. In 20-30 minutes the job is done.

To remove the heating element you might need a second pair of (strong) hands and a tool.

The boiler is very clean and might be stainless steel in the end.

A great project and the machine looks fantastic, will be even better once you are done.

Cheers,

John


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You probably will need an element removal tool to get that out. They look like enormous sockets. You could possibly do it with a very large adjustable spanner though.


----------



## *MJI* (May 26, 2020)

How are you getting on with your project? Interested as I picked up a DC supermini and will need to do the same.


----------



## KlasL (Sep 19, 2020)

fatwhite said:


> Looking for some help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. I put the heating element in a vise and turned the boiler my hand. Not too hard.


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

How is it going?

Descaling using citric acid

T fitting is cheap and available in lots of places, especially water treatment stores.


----------



## Mart75 (Oct 29, 2017)

Have just see this post - have one of these that I bought second hand - it's a brilliant machine (though my previous one was a Gaggia Classic) - stripped it down and replaced a the boiler element thinking that it was the cause of tripping the fuse circuit - turned out to be a leak around the element dripping onto the autofill solenoid valve - used an impact driver to get the element out of the boiler in the end.

Out of interest - where would you wire in a switch to turn off the steam boiler? I thought tap into the wire going to the pressurestat.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mart75 said:


> Out of interest - where would you wire in a switch to turn off the steam boiler? I thought tap into the wire going to the pressurestat.


 That's what I did on my Duetto years ago. Wire on the switching side, not on the high power side. It may not have a separate relay depending on its age.

Yours probably has the mater xp 710 or whatever it was with a relay stuck on the top


----------



## Mart75 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks

Mine has the Sirai Pressure Switch - assuming just tap into one of the wires going to the switch


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If it's the big sirai (is it, a photo would help so much if you have a smartphone?) Those wires will be carrying full heater current...so you can I guess, but make sure you have a decent switch able to take the load....e.g. a 16A switch. It can be SPST.


----------



## Mart75 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Dave

Thanks - yes it is the big pressure stat - took this pic a while ago but I don't think that it really shows where the two wires come for to go to the pressure stat - will take the cover off and






a more specific photo


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So it looks like it's got the Ulka pump now unless that's a replacement. Surprised they managed to fit the big sirai pressurestat in the Dallacorte Mini, but it looks to be the larger Sirai. Probably that black wire to the contactors is the switched live to the heating element..It will of course carry the full amperage consumed by the heating element.


----------

